# Asher



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

This is my Asher <3 . He's an outside kitty and an amazing mouser, which is what I had hoped he would be. He is also a snuggle bug. I got him from a shelter and have really enjoyed having him around. I was worried about getting a boy because my experience with males was that they turned fat and lazy once they were neutered, but he came to us (as an older kitten) already fixed so maybe the timing makes the difference.


----------

